# Anyone know about this Mason?



## jdogrulz (Nov 1, 2008)

Got this today. Cant find any info on one with this symbol. Would appreciate any info. It has a ground lip (dont know if that helps).

 Thanks


----------



## jdogrulz (Nov 1, 2008)

2nd pic


----------



## coreya (Nov 1, 2008)

That is a #1939 in Red Book 9. It appears aqua in the photo so is worth anywhere from 4.00 + depending on size (pt,qt or half gal ) or $75.00 and up if 24 oz size. hope this helps


----------



## ajohn (Nov 1, 2008)

The symbol stands for Hero Fruit Jar Co.There should be a H   F   J    and Co  in each of the legs of the cross.


----------



## idigjars (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Jeff, you also mentioned ground mouth.  

 There are always some exceptions but pretty much a ground mouth means the jar was handmade pre 1900 and smooth mouth means after 1900 and machine made.   Take care.  Paul


----------



## jdogrulz (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for all the replies and great info.




> That is a #1939 in Red Book 9. It appears aqua in the photo so is worth anywhere from 4.00 + depending on size (pt,qt or half gal ) or $75.00 and up if 24 oz size. hope this helps


 
 Thanks for that corey. I measured it and it is only 16oz. Dont know if that means anything. I definatly got to get me one of those red books. been meaning to but just havnt gotten around to it.



> The symbol stands for Hero Fruit Jar Co.There should be a H   F   J    and Co  in each of the legs of the cross.


 
 Thanks for that ajohn, but I do not have anything in the cross. Is there known versions without the lettering? here is a closeup pic.


----------



## jdogrulz (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info paul


----------



## jdogrulz (Nov 2, 2008)

I have also noticed two other wierd things on this one. The S is way off from the other lettering and the 5 in 1858 is funny cocked. What do you all think? here are some close ups. It is just a very rough jar, pretty cool.


----------



## jdogrulz (Nov 2, 2008)

another pic







 here is the mouth


----------



## jdogrulz (Nov 2, 2008)

Never Mind I found it. Thanks for all the help.


----------

